# Still no feedback on ratings/trip issues



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

So I was left a 1-star the other day by some college girl who was late for class. She ordered the Uber too late, it took me a few minutes to get to her, and then it took a full 9 minutes for a 0.7 mile trip due to gridlocked traffic.

Why should we have to fear traffic conditions as part of our job? It's beyond absurd. She was sitting there tut-tutting in the back seat every minute or two. Like, why?

I called Uber after the ride and told them the rating system is bullshit (as we all knew) but also that I really wanted there to be mandatory feedback on each poor rating, because I get no constructive criticism and no idea what I, as a mere human having to obey traffic laws, can possibly do in a situation like the above.

There is nothing in my feedback section within the app. So why isn't it mandatory to describe what went wrong? You'd think Uber would want to know exactly what went down. And also so that they can see that the PAX's reasoning is bs in cases such as this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> So I was left a 1-star the other day by some college girl who was late for class. She ordered the Uber too late, it took me a few minutes to get to her, and then it took a full 9 minutes for a 0.7 mile trip due to gridlocked traffic.
> 
> Why should we have to fear traffic conditions as part of our job? It's beyond absurd. She was sitting there tut-tutting in the back seat every minute or two. Like, why?
> 
> ...


when they do leave " feedback"
You will be Deactivated for LIES !


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats you learnt a valuable lesson. Anytime I sense a pax is running late prior to the ride via text or call, I cancel. I pick up some snowflake millenial pax and they tell me they're running late at the end of the ride I givem a, "have wonderful day" and they get a big beautiful fantastic 1* rating automatically.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The answer is.....

Stop letting a Bullshyt made gaming ratings system affect you or cause you to give a damn and life gets much easier...

Your welcome.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I just wish Uber only utilized a standalone complaints system rather than this 5-star thing at the end of each trip. That way, if a PAX has a legitimate problem, they will be forced to take the time to explain why, instead of just vindictively smashing the 1. Ah well, it's all just a fart in the wind I guess. I try not to care, but I'm a perfectionist.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I just wish Uber only utilized a standalone complaints system rather than this 5-star thing at the end of each trip. That way, if a PAX has a legitimate problem, they will be forced to take the time to explain why, instead of just vindictively smashing the 1. Ah well, it's all just a fart in the wind I guess. I try not to care, but I'm a perfectionist.


You can wish in one hand and Sh!t in the other and see which one fills up first brother. Neither Goober nor Gryft give one whit what you want or need. They are business partners with their own agenda. Their Profit margin and yours are always moving in different directions. Do not do anything they prompt you to do.

The ratings system is meaningless as anything useful to drivers. It is however a trap mechanism used to control and motivate drivers into losing money.

Ignore it. Instead focus on not picking up bad passengers and get better at picking up quality passengers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> So I was left a 1-star the other day by some college girl who was late for class. She ordered the Uber too late, it took me a few minutes to get to her, and then it took a full 9 minutes for a 0.7 mile trip due to gridlocked traffic.
> 
> Why should we have to fear traffic conditions as part of our job? It's beyond absurd. She was sitting there tut-tutting in the back seat every minute or two. Like, why?
> 
> ...


You'll never get a response. You'll only hear from Uber when a pax complains about you. Uber doesn't give a ? about the driver's.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I just wish Uber only utilized a standalone complaints system rather than this 5-star thing at the end of each trip. That way, if a PAX has a legitimate problem, they will be forced to take the time to explain why, instead of just vindictively smashing the 1. Ah well, it's all just a fart in the wind I guess. I try not to care, but I'm a perfectionist.


Goot spents but wish in one hand pi$$ in the other and see which one gets full faster.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> So I was left a 1-star the other day by some college girl who was late for class. She ordered the Uber too late, it took me a few minutes to get to her, and then it took a full 9 minutes for a 0.7 mile trip due to gridlocked traffic.
> 
> Why should we have to fear traffic conditions as part of our job? It's beyond absurd. She was sitting there tut-tutting in the back seat every minute or two. Like, why?
> 
> ...


how do you know if was her? We aren't told which pax, which trip, even the day of the trip.

Just had a complaint, Driver was inebriated. No problem, just had 30 hours in 3 days could use the days off. But, it pisses me off that they are " investigating". What are they investigating?

After 3 messages between UBER help and myself, they said the complaint was i was driving "erratic" . Keep giving UBER help the lowest rating of the Smiley faces, they get rated also.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Two of my last four 1*'s likely were from entitled females whom I picked up in surge pricing / gridlocked traffic near campus. One was a mom from LA and one was a student whom I tried to shuffle by parking close to her very badly placed pin (but she found me eventually).

If you care about your ratings, avoid "unhappy" situations such as gridlocked traffic and surge pricing. They get the pax in a bad mood and they'll look for any excuse to down rate you.


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

I agree UBER should put them through 3 or 4 steps before rating a driver a "1" star.... it is WAY too easy for them to just hit 1.... and rate. Uber should FORCE them through several questions. I have over 5000 rides.. I have 4 ( 4 star ratings ) and 4 ( 1 star ratings). I have absolutely NO idea who gave me the 1 stars and why.... just college kids being punks.


----------

